# spencer update



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been posting on main board, we had the ultrsound done, shows a spot on pancress, stomach is clear, spot on liver, now what to do? We do not think opening him up, is a good idea, so thinking of doing a needle aspiration, i bet i spelled that wrong, if any one has ideas , please let me know, he threw up, this morning again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you are going through this. I wish I had some advice for you. Spencer will be in our thoughts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also have no advice, but I know that you will figure out what is the right thing to do. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have no answer for you, but hold him close and give many kisses & hugs.
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The throwing up makes me think pancreas, but I was hoping for an infection. What have they said about the spots? Is there anything else it could be? I am surprised that they didn't want to do the needle biopsy during the ultrasound. I think that's the only way they could be sure they were pulling from the spot areas. Are they treating him for anything right now? I am sorry you are going through this, we are sending Golden thoughts for your boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry I have no advice but please know you and Spencer are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I have no knowledge of this -- but as Amy22 said, you will figure & decide the right thing. We will continue thoughts/prayers for you & Spencer


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, gosh I'm sorry you're going through this. I have no idea what to even suggest or tell you. Did they give you anything to help settle his stomach? Do you trust your vet? In situations like this I always ask what they would do if it were their friend. I hope he gets to feeling better very quickly and that the spots are just "age spots" and that his tummy is just sensitive.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I can (unfortunately) understand what you're going through The only advice I have is to not let your thoughts run ahead of reality - take every new discovery/development as it comes. What I mean is please try to not let your thoughts run wildly pessimistic. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

yes, next step, is a needle aspirate, of liver, i missspoke of pancreas, i called to get paper work on the test they did, picked thst up, it is the liver spots are on, it say's, the liver was moderately uneven in texture circular lesions, largest being 2 cm, and surrounded by a subtle hyperechoic rim. LYMPH NODES, hypoechic nodes measured 1 cm., 3 were noted.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How is Spencer feeling this morning?
What has the vet suggested so far?
I'm sorry I've got questions and not answers but I will keep Spencer and you in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the lesions on Spencer's liver. I am hoping for a optomistic outcome for your guy. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is not really his self, a little down, seems still tired from being at vets most of the day, threw up once yesterday, not yet today, gee i am so worried, he has always from day one been the best dog, you know it turned out when we brought him home, at 8wks. old, we had two visits with the breeder back then , 3 if you count just being interviewed, that this little puppy back then, had picked me for his owner mommy, the breeder said, i sure wish i could had found her, i have tried on here monhs ago, just wanted to thank her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you.... what is the vet suggesting? Is Spencer eating? Does his blood work suggest anemia? I am another who wishes I had answers for you and not questions... I'm sorry. I have been in your shoes before and have always been fortunate to have a vet I truly trusted and felt was in practice for a true love of animals. I generally ask the vet "if this was your dog, what would you do next?". It usually helps. This is a part of life where I absolutely hate being a grown up.... so hard to make decisions on your own. What has vet suggested to treat symptoms?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the needle aspiration is a good idea.
My dog's specialist had me give me denamarin - a Sam-E and milk thistle supplement that helps with liver function. Maybe tht woul help Spencer.
You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Any news on your sweet boy?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you are dealing with this. Sending you comforting wishes. I have no advice other than what's been said before- trust your vet and trust your instincts. God bless Spencer and you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He did not vomit, thursday, friday, he felt a little better friday, saturday, he was bright eyed, played some ball, ate very well kept food down, sat. night wanted to go out , when it is not normal for him, ate breakfast this morning, then aboit three hrs. later it all came back -up, so i will be meeting with vet. tomorrow, discussing what is next.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awww crap. Sorry to hear he upchucked again.

We'll send good thoughts your way in hopes of some good news tomorrow.

SJ


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Any updates? Wondering what the vet had to say also. Hope all is well :crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Me too !! Hoping for the best.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just checking in on Mr. Spencer.....we're thinking of the guy


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I, too, am wondering about Mr. Spencer. Please update as soon as you know anything. It's such a worry, I know. Bless his heart. Give him lots of smooches and love from me.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

spencer has adeno carcinoma.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for this diagnosis. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Spencer. We all feel terrible for you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wanted to let everyone know,t hat we are taking each day as it comes, he threw up once yesterday, but that has been it since this week, he is not eating alot, so i am cooking for him, he is still happy, always been the happy little boy, that golden smile, tail wags, he loved loved playing ball, really good at it, that ofcourse has really slowed, pitch it to him, now at abou a foot away, but he likes that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you are both enjoying your days together. They are such a gift. Sending many Golden thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cherish and spoil him. Those memories help you down the road. And I hope it is a very long long road. He sounds like a wonderful pup and is doing well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to hear he's in good spirits, thanks for the update, was thinking about you guys...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Spencer is doing well. Keeping you inour prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Ah, bless his heart! They are so stoic, aren't they? The smiling goldens. It's hard to watch them slow down, but so glad he's enjoying himself and happy. So, I'm curious - after the dx, what did the vet suggest? did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I wanted to let everyone know,t hat we are taking each day as it comes, he threw up once yesterday, but that has been it since this week, he is not eating alot, so i am cooking for him, he is still happy, always been the happy little boy, that golden smile, tail wags, he loved loved playing ball, really good at it, that ofcourse has really slowed, pitch it to him, now at abou a foot away, but he likes that.


I'm sorry about Spencer's diagnosis. It's amazing how these dogs can have such grim diagnoses and yet still be happy, loving and affectionate. I keep on telling myself I need to act like my dogs do when I'm hurting or ill. Enjoy and cherish each day with them--that's my motto!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm sorry about Spencer's diagnosis. It's amazing how these dogs can have such grim diagnoses and yet still be happy, loving and affectionate. I keep on telling myself I need to act like my dogs do when I'm hurting or ill. Enjoy and cherish each day with them--that's my motto!


That's a healthy attitude. I'm thinking I should adopt that one too.

How's Spencer today? I'm keeping him and you in my thoughts..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The vet said because of his age, to operate would be too hard on him, plus he would still have cancer, could not remove all, today, he is not eating much. very little, i am cooking for him, chicken, rice, veg's, then beef, some cheese, he always had honest kitchen for lunch, i feed twice a day, my dogs, but he will not touch the honest kitchen now, he loved that stuff, when he goes out, he lay's in the snow, my other golden jamie, did that, she had bone cancer.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*sigh* I am so sorry! You sound so down and you have a right to be. Did they put him on prednisone? And, something to settle his tummy?  

I boiled some liver for Duke - calves liver but chicken would probably be just as good - and he loved it. It's a little rich so not too much but I even gave him the "broth" to drink to help with hydration.

Duke won't touch "plain" chicken but LOVES Sam's club rotisserie chicken. And, raw hamburger got his juices going as well. (not too much).

And, don't give up on some of the standbys. With Duke, one day he'd love it, another he'd turn his nose up at it. Hopefully you have many more days, weeks and even months with your boy but as everyone has said - just cherish each day you have with him and try not to think about tomorrow. Cuddle and love and cherish.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No presidone, yes to something for stomach, he ate half a can of salmon, a little while ago.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Day by day. Good days. Not-so-good days. 

You are both doing your best. Cherish your time with Spence--I'm positive he appreciates all you've done for him.

Prayers are heading your way.

SJ


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing you strength to enjoy your time with Spencer, and hopefully, you and he have a bit more time to love each other. You'll do what's right when he tells you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is not feeling good, only ate perhaps a half cup of hambuger yesterda, today it is early, hope he will eat something, fear time is nearing, to let him go.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray he will eat today so you can have more time together. My heart hurts for you and I know exactly how you feel. (((((HUGS))))) to you an Spencer.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Ah, Spencer, eat for your mommy. You just have no idea how we worry, big fella, when you guys don't eat.

Please give him a big wet sloppy kiss from me and here's one from Duke to you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks all, he went outside, and he layed right by the grave of our other golden, then would look towards the house to see if i was watching, i went out, tried to get him to have some intrest in his many balls, once he got up, walked slowly towards it, then just turned away, he loves his balls, loves to play ball, i feel he is telling me, let me go mom.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is just so sad. Maybe Spencer is trying to tell you it's time. He will let you know; my dogs always have. Listen to your heart. Spencer knows how much you love him.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think he is.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry that you are going through this. It is so sad for a gentle golden to be in pain and for us to have our heartbreaking. my prayers are with you at this time.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got tears in my eyes reading this. I'm so sorry, so sorry.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and spencer. god bless you spencer.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Spencer. I'm so sorry. I don't know what else to say except to please know that you're not the only one crying, here. Hugs to you and your Spencer. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Last update, vet came to home this morning, my spencer, the best of the best, is gone.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. My King let me know in a very similar way and his liver was consumed by cancer.

Run softly at the bridge sweet Spencer


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Be at peace, Spencer. Run free and play hard until your family joins you at the Bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Spencer......RIP brave boy!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved companion. RIP sweet Spencer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Spencer and big hugs to you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I know your heart is breaking. Run free, sweet Spencer.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry.

RIP Spencer


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan.

 Irving Townsend


I am so very sorry for his loss.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> Last update, vet came to home this morning, my spencer, the best of the best, is gone.


I am so sorry for your loss. They touch us so deeply. Know he is at the bridge with many more deeply loved goldens waiting for you. 

Sorry for your loss. 

Ann


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry that you have lost Spencer, I know your hearts will be breaking right now, but his pain has ended.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Spencer


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Spencer. RIP sweet guy. xxoo


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Spencer. They bring such pleasure every day to our lives and I know it is so hard and empty when they are no longer there. Let yourself weep. My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family. My husband and I went through this with our Maddiegirl at 14 1/2 the day after Thanksgiving. You know you did the right thing for his sake. I am sure you will keep his memory alive!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry, I know how much you loved him.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the loss of Spencer. Run forever free now Spencer x


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Just read about Spencer, have to wipe my eyes because I can't see the keypad. My heart is breaking for you, Molson and I send out a big hug! Know that Spencer knew he was and still is loved and adored by you forever.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Last update, vet came to home this morning, my spencer, the best of the best, is gone.


I am so sorry for you. He was the best of the best.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't tell you earlier, but my last Golden only lived 6 days after he was diagnosed with liver cancer.

Shoot - I just wish you could have had more good time together. enjoy the wonderful memories he gave you. Big hugs coming your way.


----------

